
Why Big Tobacco and Big Vape Love Comparing Nicotine to Caffeine - nnx
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/26/18513312/vape-tobacco-big-companies-nicotine-caffeine-comparison-drugs-chemicals
======
techpop10
This article is total garbage. Nicotine is no more harmful than caffeine if
used in moderation. Some people are so anti-tobacco that they lose all logic
and resort to old research. For more objective, modern research, read
[https://news.sky.com/story/nicotine-no-worse-than-cup-of-
cof...](https://news.sky.com/story/nicotine-no-worse-than-cup-of-coffee-
report-10349589)

------
zamadatix
[https://xkcd.com/2130/](https://xkcd.com/2130/)

"big vape" definitely falls on the right side.

